# The Decline of the Weeb-Wars Board



## Superman93 (Feb 12, 2020)

The weeb wars board is a board on the website dedicated to laughing and cataloging the shitshow surrounding the Vic Mignogna lawsuit case. It was founded and managed by mod and kiwi good girl  Emspex, or should I say former Mod but we'll get to that in a bit. She extorted asked Null for the creation of the board because the original community thread for this topic was moving and hyper-autistic speeds. We're talking on average around 10-20 pages per day. Few of those pages were filled with the fluff and stupid shit but a majority of the time it was filled with great content. Eventually that same content was expedited into their own threads and eventually the forum started producing cows like clockwork.

This was what I considered the golden age of the Weeb-Wars board. The quality of cows were absolutely nothing to sneeze at. You had the typical jew threatening Null with copyright shit and then you had a literal human navyseal copypasta. It was attracting all types of retards across the autism spectrum. At this time, the average user would either post content or doxes with the exception of commentary every now and then. The rate at which doxing was happening was so frequent that and entire separate thread was created for that singular purpose. The doxing was accurate and clean that even this cow who went full DFE still got cataloged into the DoxeDex. The user base was great back then too. If you were to post anything outside of those parameter you would be brutally insulted and neg-rated by everyone on the board.   It was fun times filled with laughs and......






This is the prediction warning our Dear Leader gave to everyone on the board. I also want you to remember this as I get into the rotting faggotry that plagued the board.

Now what ruined the weeb wars board? What made it so that the average kiwi user didn't want to associated with it anymore? I want to preface this next part by saying it's ok to be a fan of some of the people involved in this shitshow. Some of them are very talented people who also has tons of charisma to match. However, issues start to arrive when you transform from a simple fan into a cheer leading faggot sucking that person's proverbial dick whenever the chance arises. What makes things worse is that people all of sudden got law degrees and developed an expertise in civil procedure overnight. This started to become very obnoxious for the average user who just wanted to go there laugh at cows. Now my theory as to why this happened is because Nick and Ty senpai acknowledged Kiwi-Farms in several livestreams.

This only got worse as people started to get personally involved into this mess. Several #kickvic lolcows started false flagging pro-vic twitter accounts. This is pretty much their standard operating procedure for these types of people because a majority of them are of the SJW persuasion. They would even go on twitter and post screenshots of them reporting other people's twitter like faggots. Naturally, of course people on the pro-vic side started doing this as well. Unfortunately some kiwi-farmers started to partake in this faggotry as well too. They would flag twitter accounts and self-rightgeously tell everyone they did so, like faggots.


TexOffender said:


> View attachment 1136557
> 
> Get fucked



Now I would be doing a huge diservice if I didn't talk about one of most infamous faggots on the board JosephTX. JosephTX was what @Bryan Dunn is to the Internet Famous board. An attention-whoring faggot (mother fuckers even look like to some extent). Only the weeb wars board can give birth to an a-logging faggot like him.  Then he started playing telephone for cows on twitter violating one of the few rules we have on the site which is never seek direct interaction with cows. Then he took it to the next level and implied that he wanted to fight Ronald Toye (a lolcow on the board) for being a wife beater and a domestic abuser. Ironically enough he was a domestic abuser himself.




It got *even worse *because the weeb wars user base at time was unironically encouraging him to go on this autistic escapades. Some even offered monetary funding :





We have gone from simple archiving and doxing people to false flagging twitter accounts and funding a-logs. Now I know what you're thinking. How does this gets worst?


*TCPA DAY*




This is autism in it's base form. And this....is to go even beyond!!!!!!!!!

Over the months people started to get more and more emotionally invested in this case. They wanted to see justice triumph over the evil #kickvic'ers. There were literally pages of "Judge Chupp thot patrol" and people making self-righteous page long effort posts about how #kickvic is in for a rude awakening and the people involved were going to get what was coming to them. But that didn't happened. Now whether you agree or disagree about Judge Chupp's ruling on the case isn't point of contention I have in this part (Personally I'm still surprised the TI part was thrown out). The reactions people had to the rulings were priceless. #KickVic accounts (or possibly just plain trolls) flooded the TCPA thread with bad news for Vic. The spergery went on for pages. The Pro-Vic side was handed a massive L and the Pro-Vic Kiwi's simply just couldn't handle it and dropped their spaghetti all over the board.




****EDIT****





You thought the autism stopped there? So did I. When I said don't get too personally or emotionally invested in cows? Well, another Weeb Wars board user and local looney troon @Immaculate Ape got itself doxed by a cow. Apparently he worked or was a staff member for a con that Vic was planning on attending. It wanted to help it's idol irl. The mother fucker made an entire thread dedicated to shilling his gay little con.


damian said:


> lol Renfamous soft doxed @Immaculate Ape
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course there's no way this dox is real. It's just a dumb lolcow mad at the internet and is now trying to faildox users again....oh wait.




Ok so the evil #kickvic'ers doxed us but who cares!



Don't fuck with ape he's /ourtroon/!




And of course these tards think that all of this is a gay op.




Local Kiwi-Pot stirrers @Dyn and @tuscangarder are now feasting on the remaining corpse's of that board.







More here: http://uquusqsaaad66cvub4473csdu4uu...d.onion/threads/opposition-bloc.67280/page-10






******EDIT*********



Emspex had to lock the thread temporarily because people couldn't get their shit together. Null didn't miss the chance to poke fun at the spergery either. This image I posted earlier:



was posted in place of the board rules for a day or two.

Instead of simply enjoying the fire and laughing at the entire situation they cried like bitches and chased off a lot of good users with their faggotry. Speaking of chasing off good users it is speculation that due to this fallout and several other things, emspex retired as mod from the board because she was horrified at the autistic Frankenstein she created.





The moral of the story here is to never get to invested in any cows. Don't embarrass yourself.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Feb 12, 2020)

All wars end sometime


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Feb 12, 2020)

They're weebs, what did you expect?


----------



## Faster Than Chris Robin (Feb 12, 2020)

Very naive of you to think it was ever good. Go back to the early days of Weeb Wars, it was exactly as annoying back then as it is now, I promise you just didn't notice cause you were part of it.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 12, 2020)

Free mah nigga Vic!


----------



## ChucklesTheJester (Feb 12, 2020)

Hahahahaha I remember TCPA day. Laughing and poking fun at kiwis who got too invested into the case was great.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Feb 12, 2020)

Wasn't there someone who made some Spergy post about needing to take a break from reading about weeb wars because it was affecting her life and health?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm more surprised the board hasn't produced more halals from it like the Entersphere did.

With all the sperging going around on both sides, I would have assumed at least a few Farmers would have gotten their dox revealed.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Feb 12, 2020)

Always remember: Anime was a mistake.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 12, 2020)

Only thread I've ever checked on that board is Armzgurl's. Lanky Kong is always good for a laugh. Don't give a fuck about anything else there.


----------



## Revo (Feb 12, 2020)

2 nukes were not enough for nippon land.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 12, 2020)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Always remember: Funimation and anime conventions were a mistake.


FTFY
These people should just chill and watch anime lol there's plenty of non Funimation dubbed anime also sub > dub


----------



## Pargon (Feb 12, 2020)

did you just start an entire thread to whine about the behavior of autists while talking about something retarded


----------



## Superman93 (Feb 12, 2020)

Pargon said:


> did you just start an entire thread to whine about the behavior of autists while talking about something exceptional


Yes.

A lot of people are telling me that I missed a lot more autism. The thing is there is a lot of shit the shift through in that board and I just can't be bothered into finding everything.


----------



## ??? (Feb 12, 2020)

I still barely understand what weeb wars is about.


----------



## Tism the Return (Feb 12, 2020)

It really was ruined when faggots forgot the point of laughing at chimps and turned everything into an advanced form of KF hugbox.


----------



## Vampirella (Feb 12, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Wasn't there someone who made some Spergy post about needing to take a break from reading about weeb wars because it was affecting her life and health?


I think that was @indianshedevil. They may have deleted the post on their profile. Someone also found their twitter.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 12, 2020)

I still like that the listed mod/supervisor for the board still just says "No one can help you now". Not even a link to TTS.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Feb 12, 2020)

Invite the Twitter, become the Twitter. There's probably a bunch of autists slapdicking the report button here for good boy points too.



> She extorted asked Null for the creation of the board


I wish to know more.


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Feb 12, 2020)

Weeb wars boards is so crap that even it's title is a lie, you would expect a bunch of latinos throwing shit at each other for goku vs naruto fights instead you get a bunch of virtue signaling from anglo e-celeb wannabes.


----------



## LazloChalos (Feb 12, 2020)

I always thought the Weeb wars section was just a place to corral all the anime degenerates (including kiwi members) into, not this Vic thing exclusively.

Also did not read past the first paragraph, due to weebery autism and the inkling that it will just reveal how the farms are going to be micromanaged to hell.


----------



## GogglyGoblin (Feb 12, 2020)

??? said:


> I still barely understand what weeb wars is about.


Some faggot who did the voice of Goku or some other anime character got metooed and he toon the metooers to court.


----------



## Faster Than Chris Robin (Feb 12, 2020)

??? said:


> I still barely understand what weeb wars is about.


This is a very good thing.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 12, 2020)

??? said:


> I still barely understand what weeb wars is about.


Vic being canned by Funimation for false sexual harrassment allegations causing him less to no chance to be hired by any other US anime branch to do VA work. And then became about texas court dismissing Vics counter claim or something. Ie. It's just a clusterfuck of a thread.


----------



## Pargon (Feb 12, 2020)

> It was founded and managed by mod and kiwi good girl Emspex, or should I say former Mod but we'll get to that in a bit. She extorted asked Null for the creation of the board



i also didn't see a follow-up on this or a single shred of proof so OP basically looks like a huge baby lol. petition to move this to some whiner shitting street thread


----------



## Superman93 (Feb 12, 2020)

Pargon said:


> i also didn't see a follow-up on this or a single shred of proof so OP basically looks like a huge baby lol. petition to move this to some whiner shitting street thread


The extorted part was a joke. It was poking fun at the fact that the only way that Null would create a board that bad is if someone extorted him.


----------



## Faster Than Chris Robin (Feb 12, 2020)

No one cares about Emspex one way or another don't be a fag


----------



## Superman93 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> I still like that the listed mod/supervisor for the board still just says "No one can help you now". Not even a link to TTS.


I'm adding that to OP because that genuinely made me laughed.


----------



## Looney Troons (Feb 12, 2020)

I’ve never lurked that board for longer than thirty minutes but... yeah. Anime certainly is a thing.


----------



## Nef Anyo (Feb 12, 2020)

Weeb Wars was always doomed to be a festering pit from the beginning, tbh. You get a bunch of socially maladjusted weebs + anti-SJWs desperate for relevancy against the Twitter socjus woke brigade, what did you_ think_ was going to ultimately happen?


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 12, 2020)

Lol, I never saw that JosephTX was revealed to be an abuser himself. Good work @zedkissed60. Right about the time he dropped the Ron docs and then he got really weird in the immediate following flurry of posts is when I pretty much stopped going into the board.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 12, 2020)

We wuz weebs n shit


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Feb 12, 2020)

Just delete the board and ban everyone who posted in it.


----------



## Pargon (Feb 12, 2020)

DanteAlighieri said:


> Just delete the board and ban everyone who posted in it.


First part, yes. The story is over anyway.

Second part, no. Culture warriors are hilarious regardless of the side they're on.


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (Feb 12, 2020)

There can't be a decline if it was never good.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Feb 12, 2020)

It was a lot of fun in the early days. We were turning over rocks and finding lolcows daily. But, eventually, the well ran dry. Also, folks got waaaaay to invested into it. During it's downfall you would get negrated for "fuck anime. fuck vic. chaotic neutral." type posts. Some of us knew it was dying and tried to right the ship. But it was too late.


Autumnal Equinox said:


> Only thread I've ever checked on that board is Armzgurl's. Lanky Kong is always good for a laugh. Don't give a fuck about anything else there.


I still pop in to check up on ljmontello and her latest crusade to purge the con circuit of undesirables. Her thread has actually gotten better because word is out among conventions that she is a lunatic crazy person and she is not taking being rebuffed very well.


Sam Losco said:


> Lol, I never saw that JosephTX was revealed to be an abuser himself. Good work @zedkissed60. Right about the time he dropped the Ron docs and then he got really weird in the immediate following flurry of posts is when I pretty much stopped going into the board.


He threw up a few red flags before that. Something about shooting people and getting away with it. Dude was massively unstable and confrontational. Not in the spirit of mocking retards on the internet at all. To him it was personal... for some reason.


----------



## Chichan (Feb 12, 2020)

So, TLDR the board basically became pro-Vic personal army.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 12, 2020)

Weeb Wars did go to shit around the initial court hearing in October, there weren't any new interesting lolcows and the board was full of both blackpill and "chaotic neutral" posting to the point of being insufferable. It's gotten slightly better, but not by much.

The board's still in decline and I don't think it will ever be as entertaining as it was before the TCPA hearing back October.



DanteAlighieri said:


> Just delete the board and ban everyone who posted in it.



A lot of the regulars on the Farms (myself included) were posting in it a lot during the early days when it was a lolcow goldmine, and I'll admit I still lurk the Weeb Wars board from time to time.

Banning everyone who posted in it would depopulate half the site, especially since a lot of the early Kick Vic posts from the Community Watch thread got moved there.



Pargon said:


> First part, yes. The story is over anyway.
> 
> Second part, no. Culture warriors are hilarious regardless of the side they're on.



I don't think the story is over yet, but it's definitely winding down. Now everyone's just waiting for the appeals to be done with.

Once the appeals phase is over, then it'll be officially dead and that would be the best time to officially close the board. The appeals are the last shoe to drop in all of this.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Feb 12, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> Yes.
> 
> A lot of people are telling me that I missed a lot more autism. The thing is there is a lot of shit the shift through in that board and I just can't be bothered into finding everything.



So, the TL;DR thread isn't TL;DR for you?
I'm trying to nail down the events as they happen, but the actual lawsuit is in a lull due to appeals process.

Anyways, I believe the eventual fate of the Weeb Wars subforum is to be sent to the Spergatory and the lolcow threads sent to Lolcow, Internet Famous, and Community Watch subforums.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Feb 12, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Wasn't there someone who made some Spergy post about needing to take a break from reading about weeb wars because it was affecting her life and health?



Yes, here's her stupid twitter that was hilariously easy to find






she believes that marzgurl's mother's ghost saved her life and has a legitimately disturbing obsession with hero hei


----------



## DumbDude42 (Feb 12, 2020)

originally this stuff was interesting and funny but for more than half a year now it has been nothing but desperate vic fans engaging in lots of coping and seething which is really pathetic, especially for this website


----------



## Superman93 (Feb 12, 2020)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> So, the TL;DR thread isn't TL;DR for you?
> I'm trying to nail down the events as they happen, but the actual lawsuit is in a lull due to appeals.


I don’t think that thread catalogs activities in regards to how it’s user base behaves.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Feb 12, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> marzgurl's mother's ghost saved her life


What?


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Feb 12, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> I don’t think that thread catalogs activities in regards to how it’s user base behaves.



Why would the thread turn into a case of "Who's watching the watchers?"
I'll admit that getting involved and reporting the cows on Twitter is exceptional.
But it's minuscule in the larger scheme of Weeb Wars.


----------



## Superman93 (Feb 12, 2020)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> Why would the thread turn into a case of "Who's watching the watchers?"
> I'll admit that getting involved and reporting the cows on Twitter is exceptional.
> But it's minuscule in the larger scheme of Weeb Wars.


That’s what people were asking me for which is why using that thread would’ve been useless. People weren’t asking me for the events of the whole thing but rather the reactions and Spergouts of users involved in it not the cows.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Feb 12, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> What?



I may be confusing some different lore, but I can't find the receipts at the moment. here's something similarly stupid for now (archive)


----------



## damian (Feb 12, 2020)

Sweet. Can we use this thread to bully the retards who call everything a gay op?


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 12, 2020)

damian said:


> Sweet. Can we use this thread to bully the exceptional individuals who call everything a gay op?


That sounds like a gay op to me.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Feb 12, 2020)

my whole life is a gay op

plz be patient with me, i'm fagtarded


----------



## ManateeHunter (Feb 12, 2020)

I stopped coming to the subforum around this time, does that make me a good user?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 12, 2020)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Always remember: Anime was a mistake.


But we can turn mistakes into miracles!


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 12, 2020)

I never went to Weeb Wars. Does that make me blessed?


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Feb 12, 2020)

After the appeals are over, the thread will be under medical assistance for 2 weeks then will slowly die, until then you can get some entertainment from it.


----------



## Vampirella (Feb 12, 2020)

Marissa Moira said:


> But we can turn mistakes into miracles!


When we get stuff like this, I think it's a miracle.




AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> I may be confusing some different lore, but I can't find the receipts at the moment. here's something similarly stupid for now (archive)
> 
> View attachment 1141485


I'm more surprised they didn't get found sooner.


----------



## Revo (Feb 12, 2020)

Give Her The D said:


> I never went to Weeb Wars. Does that make me blessed?


Yes.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Feb 12, 2020)

Akara said:


> you make it your life mission to Dox everyone involved





This story checks out


----------



## ThinkThankThunk (Feb 12, 2020)

At this point the Weeb Wars subforum is identical to what Kotaku in Action and company were a few months after Gamergate cooled off. They were basically just Sargon/general e-celeb support groups, where people would go to discuss the newest epic SJW takedowns. The same thing has happened here but with Nick Rekieta at the helm. There's zero interest among the Weeb Wars readers to make new threads - everything is vomited into the 4000 page long General thread or the 1500 page long Livestream thread. The handful of things outside of those two threads are almost exclusively content and people related to Nick's show. There's very little of interest for a reader who isn't personally invested in the culture war shit or Nick's drama, and none of it is particularly funny either. The TL;DR thread is well organized sure, but I could read a wiki article and get the same gist; I'm here to use a forum not read an encyclopedia.

If there weren't so many users still actively posting I'd say it was time to retire it, but I _really, really _want it to stay around long enough for the appeal to either pass or fail so I can watch the salt mine explode one way or another.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 12, 2020)

Seems like the battle is pretty over with.

What's sad is there's basically no winners, Vic's voice acting career is probably over but he'll still continue to make con appearances so the KickVic crowd haven't succeeded in making him fall off the face of the Earth either.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Feb 12, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Seems like the battle is pretty over with.
> 
> What's sad is there's basically no winners, Vic's voice acting career is probably over but he'll still continue to make con appearances so the KickVic crowd haven't succeed in making him fall off the face of the Earth either.



I agree and disagree.
I agree with your statements, but in regards to the PR battle. It is pretty much a World War I battle at this point (slow-moving, trench warfare).
My disagreements stem from the lawsuit. The court case is now in the Court of Appeals (had the results gone the other way, you can bet the Defendants would have appealed anyways). Despite it being expedited, the court system is slow. Until the Court of Appeals makes their decision, it's not over yet.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 12, 2020)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> I agree and disagree.
> I agree with your statements, but in regards to the PR battle. It is pretty much a World War I battle at this point (slow-moving, trench warfare).
> My disagreements stem from the lawsuit. The court case is now in the Court of Appeals (had the results gone the other way, you can bet the Defendants would have appealed anyways). Despite it being expedited, the court system is slow. Until the Court of Appeals makes their decision, it's not over yet.



I'd be surprised if the Court of Appeals makes a decision that really changes anything, but we'll see.

I still predict it's going to end like Gamergate and all these other dramas which is to say there is no ending, there is no resolution of any sort, neither side walks away happy, the only result is a fandom becomes less fun since there's now a division within it and unresolved tension.

It's the same deal with gaming culture now, all Gamergate really did was make being a gamer less fun than it used to be, now it's happened to anime fandom in the US and that's really fucking sad, but it's happened to every single nerdy interest and hobby, it was literally only a matter of time until it happened for anime.

The one benefit is because anime isn't made within the US the impact on the medium itself will probably be minimal, unlike video games, but the fandom itself will never be the same, a certain innocence was forever lost, the vibe of the fandom will forever have that shadow of that tension hanging over it, again, just like video games.


----------



## ConSluttant (Feb 12, 2020)

I appreciate the weeb wars stuff because it expands upon my favorite type of cow - the law sperg cow. And right now Ron Toye and lawtwatter are filling me to the brim.

But seeing as how I have prior experience in law sperging I knew the pitfalls of the lawsuit. So I didn't get caught in the TCPA shït storm. I didn't anticipate how utterly autistic it was going to be though. But no amount of prep helps when you are emotionally invested in something. This case was easy to get wrapped up in because of the whole back story.

The board itself will be good for another year if the appeals go through. Two months tops of it doesn't. My money is going to be on the extended version. But I would love the sperging to be more contained and go back to observing and snarking on the cows. That's just the cherry on top of the lawsuit sundae.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Feb 12, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I'd be surprised if the Court of Appeals makes a decision that really changes anything, but we'll see.
> 
> I still predict it's going to end like Gamergate and all these other dramas which is to say there is no ending, there is no resolution of any sort, neither side walks away happy, the only result is a fandom becomes less fun since there's now a division within it and unresolved tension.
> 
> ...



Sadly, you are correct.
Can't put the genie back in the bottle now.

That said, I'll only shed tears of laughter if FurryGate becomes a thing.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Feb 12, 2020)

I expected this board to be something about all of the r/anime faggots and the cesspool that is MyAnimeList.




Dom Cruise said:


> I'd be surprised if the Court of Appeals makes a decision that really changes anything, but we'll see.
> 
> I still predict it's going to end like Gamergate and all these other dramas which is to say there is no ending, there is no resolution of any sort, neither side walks away happy, the only result is a fandom becomes less fun since there's now a division within it and unresolved tension.
> 
> ...



Also, quoting your post: No self-respecting weeaboo has ever given a shit about Funimation and their dubs, lmao. You know it's bad when fucking fansubs are better than their official streams. I bet that at least more than half of the people in the current anime community don't even know what this drama is all about. This is just overblown.


----------



## KingofNothing (Feb 12, 2020)

Yeah, I dipped out on Weeb Wars for the most part when the case got dismissed and some people on the board took it as a personal attack. Made it way less fun to follow here. I occasionally pop into the threads to see what's new, but it's just not the same.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 12, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> I expected this board to be something about all of the r/anime faggots and the cesspool that is MyAnimeList.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Funimation has put out good work in the past but yeah, I was never married to them and I'm sure most fans weren't either. 

Life will go on, anime will be fine, it's probably overblown but it is still drama where there once wasn't before and things will never be exactly the same as they were before the drama circa 2018 and below.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Feb 12, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Well Funimation has put out good work in the past but yeah, I was never married to them and I'm sure most fans weren't either.
> 
> Life will go on, anime will be fine, it's probably overblown but it is still drama where there once wasn't before and things will never be exactly the same as they were before the drama circa 2018 and below.


I dunno. imo the only good thing they put out was the haruhi dub and I'm not even sure if it was originally theirs.


----------



## Fougaro (Feb 12, 2020)

First of all, thank you @Superman93 for the thread. Because dear God were some things overdue.

I believe to understand where the current sentiment is coming from. Vic has been the victim of a major injustice and the fact that said injustice has been committed by the very people he considered his friends for 20+ years makes it even more heartbreaking. Yet people invested themselves to an unwarranted amount were they were starting to get mad on the internet at Funimation and its associated lolcows to the point of honest to God a-logging. I don't know the outcome of Vic's case. Justice, in my opinion, would be done if Vic not only wins, but Funimation is forced to eat a lot of shit while Monica, Jamie, Sabat, Schemmel, Ron, Marzgunt and others are sued into literal homelessness. If he'll win or lose, I don't know and to quote Sydney Youngblood: All we can do is sit and wait. What I do know with 100% certainty is that if Vic loses the appeals, I expect the entire Weeb Wars subforum to turn into the same endless pink fields /biz/ did during the Bitcoin meltdown.

What has to be in my opinion the most egregious event, was when Cody Baier on his penultimate appearance on Rekieta's stream tried to warn everyone from turning this whole thing into another GamerGate. While I do agree with Josh when he called him a, and I quote, "Soy Tornado", it does not invalidate any of his points about motherfuckers getting too emotionally invested, the grifters, the autism and general faggotry. Unfortunately people were too busy *seething* at him to take notes. If memory serves well, some poor bastards even sent Nick superberries just to insult Cody.

And speaking of Nick, as things stand now at the time of me writing this, I personally consider Nick to be one more drunken chimpout away from becoming Randbot 2.0; minus the Jew sperging. I _hope_ I'll be proven wrong, but I'll refer to Sydney Youngblood's song again.

My apologies to this wall of assburgers, but I deemed it appropriate to say certain truths.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 12, 2020)

I stopped visiting there after the dismissal, but this was months ago. Why are you sperging about it now?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 12, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> I dunno. imo the only good thing they put out was the haruhi dub and I'm not even sure if it was originally theirs.



I don't think the Haruhi dub was originally theirs, I think it was Bandai.

But what about Fullmetal? That was a pretty great dub, hence why not everyone was willing to throw Vic under the bus due to dubious accusations, for a certain generation of anime fans Fullmetal is a real milestone.

Beyond that though I also enjoyed Funimation's dubs for Burst Angel, Panty & Stocking and Keijo.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm looking forward to Dragon Maid Season 2, Zombie Land Saga Season 2, and Gridman Season 2.

I never cared for DBZ or Gundam.


----------



## Local Coyote (Feb 12, 2020)

Weeb Wars was what got me to make an account on KF and was my main focus for a while. Lost interest after a while since it got hard to keep up with and I got some KiA vibes of trying to fight a battle against feminists in some dumbass culture war self righteousness instead of laughing at re.tards which is what it should've stayed as. People got too emotionally invested and thought that this would be the final boss fight of MeToo in nerd spaces.

The fun stops the moment you take yourself too seriously. The nail in the coffin was people encouraging JosephTX to keep being a paranoid weirdo not realizing they're going in too deep.

KF is here imo to laugh at idiots, not reeee about the "culture war" in Tibetan cartoons.


----------



## Fougaro (Feb 12, 2020)

Local Coyote said:


> (...) and thought that this would be the final boss fight of MeToo in nerd spaces.


I think the ship of pushing back against #MeToo has sailed in the aftermath of the Kavanaugh drama. If there were no legal actions against the women who falsely accused him, I doubt that a spedfight in the anime dubbing scene will put an end to that mass hysteria.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Feb 12, 2020)

I was there as the story started gaining traction in the JesuOtaku thread as well as that initial thread where it was announced that Vic was fired. I stopped paying attention when it got turned into its own board. It became way too much for me to follow once all these other weirdos started crashing the party. Then Vic got his case thrown out and I thought that was the end of it.

I'm both surprised and yet unsurprised all this autism was going on.


----------



## Crazedking (Feb 12, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> I stopped visiting there after the dismissal, but this was months ago. Why are you sperging about it now?


cuz the lawsuit finally hit a bit of a halt with appeal but theres still some really funny shit poping off.

LJmontello is probably my favorite thing to come out of weebwar. The infighting between her and the KV con industry is just so goddanm funny.
Shane was a doozy but hes been quiet (beside trying to support manjaw from the sideline) since his stillborn con shoudakon got aborted.


----------



## XYZpdq (Feb 12, 2020)

I know some people irl who were genuinely upset about whatever the initial ruling against Vic Team was


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 12, 2020)

It's much more fun mocking Ron, Monica and Jamie (and the other pieces of shit involved in this) than it is to stan Vic anyway.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Feb 12, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> It's much more fun mocking Ron, Monica and Jamie (and the other pieces of shit involved in this) than it is to stan Vic anyway.



They don't make it hard, either.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 13, 2020)

Richard Jewell Vic's career sadly will be over. He'll still do cons. Maybe behind the scenes stuff?

The anime dubbing industry is just too much. So much nepotism, drama, sperging, etc. I miss the early 2000s dubs.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 13, 2020)

Shit's boring now and a fucking mess to keep up with, was fun while it was not retarded.


----------



## I Love Beef (Feb 13, 2020)

Not gonna lie, I was all in for this shit blowing up like a powder keg from not just Vic and Funimation and the Toyes, but to this eventually pulling down ANN and the West Coast Trust Fund Spoiled Anime Fan Basement Dwellers of America. It's already fucking with Rooster Teeth and RWBY, but all in all, until we hear the judgment of the appeals, it's just slow days from here on out. That or Weeb Wars goes Weeb Wars II if something fucking juicy comes of the anime fan convention community regarding the ass end of fans demanding Japan to make them feel entertained and satiated as consumers.

On second thought, you could always put this thread into Weeb Wars and have it revitalize the board. Funny how that can work.


----------



## Save the Loli (Feb 13, 2020)

You could use a bot to write every single post on the Weeb Wars thread at this point. First 1-1,500 pages were the best. It just goes in circles now. Here's KickVic Twitter saying something dumb, off-topic discussion on dubs, RWBY, or troons, COMMIES BAD PUT ESS-JAY-DUBS IN MENTAL INSTITUTIONS, Vic Man Good, KickVic are pedos, Vic's latest invitation to GarageCon in Bumfuck, etc.

But doxing some random Twitter faggot never gets old though.


----------



## Fougaro (Feb 13, 2020)

Save the Loli said:


> You could use a bot to write every single post on the Weeb Wars thread at this point. First 1-1,500 pages were the best. It just goes in circles now. Here's KickVic Twitter saying something dumb, off-topic discussion on dubs, RWBY, or troons, COMMIES BAD PUT ESS-JAY-DUBS IN MENTAL INSTITUTIONS, Vic Man Good, KickVic are pedos, Vic's latest invitation to GarageCon in Bumfuck, etc.
> 
> But doxing some random Twitter faggot never gets old though.


To be fair, at least _RWBY_ has now its own containment thread.


----------



## tuscangarder (Feb 13, 2020)

I used to make them so mad. It was great.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Feb 13, 2020)

Imagine staking a good part of your mental health into this.
Jesus.


----------



## Save the Loli (Feb 13, 2020)

And the forum is a fucking mess. Almost everything gets dumped into the Weeb Wars megathread or the Nick thread. The exception are the threads dedicated to a couple individuals, pretty much the defendants, Marzgurl, Shane, ANN, and T. Greg, although T. Greg's thread is half other Lawtwitter. There's also the mostly dead ISWV thread. Most other threads are dead, like Ty Beard's thread (which has a distressingly low ratio of people laughing at the guy although it seems his failings are catching up to him).

Now let's compare this to Yaniv's board. The Yaniv content is far better catalogued and organized, from his health to his lawsuits to his feuds to his business activities to his Twitter ramblings. Off topic content like arguing about troons or why Canada sucks is quarantined to their own threads. Yaniv updates usually get their own threads. The Yaniv megathread and the megathread for his Twitter are two separate threads and usually kept neat.

Maybe the fat pedo troon is easier to keep track of than a bunch of weebs sperging on Twitter and Youtube and some legal filings here and there. But maybe the quality of the board would be improved if someone copied the layout of the Yaniv board.


----------



## TardBows (Feb 13, 2020)

Still following, but I'm starting to get less interested in all of these where most of the same shit has been repeated for thousands of pages, and it's sad cause Weeb Wars is the reason I joined KF in the first place to get the laughs I needed from KickVic. That TCPA hearing was really a fucking shitshow.

Nowadays I just lurk at other threads on KF, which are more interesting to follow. Corona-chan's more intense than expected.

And I am worried about @Captain Manning, I hope he's still ok.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Feb 13, 2020)

WW sucks at times because people take it seriously. This is true for every part of the site- the amy ramadan thread is a good example of this happening again as more proof of her child abuse is coming out in recent days. It's not unique to WW.

A good example of spergs taking it too seriously is OP here. WW will die when it gets boring and then all of our hot takes will go into the spergatory where they belong. Until then, there are plenty of lolz to be had. 

Can't we all just laugh at faggots?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 13, 2020)

There's also the absence of J. Sean Lemoine, the only interesting legal villain of the lot.  I'm glad he's gone for the moment, as he is a complete asshole and a terrible lawyer who makes the whole thing more difficult for everyone, including his own clients, the other lawyers in the case, and even the judge.  However, he's also entertaining in his sheer villainy and kept things somewhat focused.

As it is, though, the most entertaining actually case related thing in the last couple weeks was a form letter from the court.


----------



## Pizza Time (Feb 13, 2020)

I got kind of excited the first time I saw the "Weeb Wars" subforum because I thought we'd finally have a place to talk about cringey weebs and the weirdos on anitwitter (a la the Tumblr subforum) only to be very disappointed when it was all just Vic stuff.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Feb 13, 2020)

Save the Loli said:


> There's also the mostly dead ISWV thread. Most other threads are dead, like Ty Beard's thread (which has a distressingly low ratio of people laughing at the guy although it seems his failings are catching up to him).



No one is stopping you from posting content in those two threads.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 14, 2020)

On the bright side, this whole spectrum of autism revealed a miasma of faggots that were hiding a basement worth of skeletons away. That was pretty fun.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Feb 15, 2020)

Anime was never good, they only become somewhat entertaining due to some awesomely bad dubs, and everyone that calls themselves weebs or otaku are just one step removed from being registered sex offenders.
So of course that board was going to become at least as autistic as the Entersphere.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Feb 16, 2020)

I still have no idea what the fuck is going on with Vic now. Did Toei ever care about Funis creepy DBZ incest fics? Is Sony gonna shutter Funi?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 17, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Richard Jewell Vic's career sadly will be over. He'll still do cons. Maybe behind the scenes stuff?
> 
> The anime dubbing industry is just too much. So much nepotism, drama, sperging, etc. I miss the early 2000s dubs.



Yes, the early 2000s was the best time for dubs by far.


----------



## Superman93 (Mar 16, 2020)

I made some updates to the OP just in case anyone is looking for an abridged version of recent events.


----------



## Super Smelly Vagina (Mar 3, 2021)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> He threw up a few red flags before that. Something about shooting people and getting away with it. Dude was massively unstable and confrontational. Not in the spirit of mocking retards on the internet at all. To him it was personal... for some reason.



Why did JosephTX post the picture of himself naked holding a gun?


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 4, 2021)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> During it's downfall you would get negrated for "fuck anime. fuck vic. chaotic neutral." type posts. Some of us knew it was dying and tried to right the ship. But it was too late.


There's been a bit of amusement in doxing ISWV retards lately.  Otherwise, though, it's pretty much waiting for the appeal.  The result will likely either finally kill the board entirely or bring it back to life somewhat, because actual courtroom shenanigans were always the main draw.


Super Smelly Vagina said:


> Why did JosephTX post the picture of himself naked holding a gun?


You know why.


----------



## Sheepcornsworth (Dec 23, 2021)

Man the weeb war thread sure sounds hilarious cause as I say: mental illness and drama combined make comedy greater then anything humanity could write intentionally.


----------

